# Should I confront him?



## darkfilly (Mar 7, 2014)

I signed into my husband's cell phone account, and what should I find, but three days of extensive texting back and forth to a local number! I mean nearly back to back, starting in the evening when he was home with me, up till bedtime, then starting again the following day and going on all day, then one more day when it abruptly stopped. 

This is VERY unusual behavior for him! I have not been able to find out who's number that is, despite doing a reverse phone look up. 

My question is, do I confront him with this? He had given me his passwords when we were working on a budget and I sometimes go into his account to make sure the bill is paid. This is the first time I found something suspicious. I am not sure what to do!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I would gather what evidence you can from the bills, and store it off-site in a safe place that only you can access.

Then I would continue to gather evidence until you have something rock solid to confront him over. For instance, you know he texted a number but you don't know who the number belongs to. He could easily make up some excuse and you'd be stymied without hard proof to the contrary.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think you need to find out yes. Mind you he may not tell you the truth.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'd say that he more than owes you an explanation! Copy the dialogue or transfer a copy of it over to your phone, then schedule a greatly needed "Come to Jesus Meeting!"

Until then, you should investigate any online social media sites that he might happen to be on! Also, you might investigate his cell phone records for any strange repetitive numbers that he might be calling or texting in abundance! *


----------



## darkfilly (Mar 7, 2014)

Satya, sounds good! Especially since if I confront him now, he will know I can see what he does on his phone! Right now he may have forgotten that I can see his call record. Tonight I made an excuse to see his phone, to find a message my sister had texted me a few months ago when I didn't have a cell. He let me go all through the messages, saying he never gets rid of any texts but I didn't find those suspicious ones, meaning he did delete them. I hate being lied to! When I think of how devious he had to be to do this right under my nose!


----------



## darkfilly (Mar 7, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *I'd say that he more than owes you an explanation! Copy the dialogue or transfer a copy of it over to your phone, then schedule a greatly needed "Come to Jesus Meeting!"
> 
> Until then, you should investigate any online social media sites that he might happen to be on!*


I wish I did have a copy of the dialogue! All I can see are the times and dates and that text were sent and received. I did check his FB but couldn't find anything suspicious.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Put the number in the Facebook search bar and see if anything pops up. I've found a few people that way


----------



## darkfilly (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Simple. Send a text to the number on his phone. Think long and hard on what to say. 
Maybe something like "how was your day?".
Lead to more conversation until you find out what you need to know.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Why don't you just call it? His name will show up on their caller ID, and then see how the person answers the phone. Might be interesting, and you'll figure out who it is very quickly.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Don't confront until you have more proof.

Or he will lie and tell half truths and cover his tracks better in the future!


----------



## youngnmarried16 (Jun 9, 2017)

If the texting stopped maybe it's a business convo. If he has given you access to passwords and you have access to facebooks and things I'm sure he isn't hiding things. I would just keep a look out for things that don't seem normal maybe behavior towards his phone like maybe pick it up or something see if he is quick to retract it from you,then maybe ask if there is something he didn't want you to see. I wouldn't go to deep into that and cause a problem that may not exist. Good luck.


----------



## loveovereverything85 (Jun 12, 2017)

did you try to put phone number to of search in facebook or instagram?


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

I wouldnt have thought anything of it until I found out that he deleted the texts. Does he have an Iphone? If it is a woman and she has an iphone texts between 2 iphones dont show up on some cell bills. 

Dont confront yet. If its anything he will just make excuses and lie you need more proof.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

I agree

You need more proof

Never give your source away either


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes, search it on facebook. 70% of the time it works.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Seriously, just call the number and see who answers. And then say you're so-and-so's wife, he's been texting you.

What's in the texts are rather irrelevant, IMO. He's texted someone, a LOT, then deleted them. If it's a woman who answers, what else do you need to know?


----------

